# New 27rsds



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We should be picking up our new 27RSDS this coming week. Bought it at a show and the dealer said they had sold all that they had. Ours is incoming and should be in soon. Wife wants first trip to be to FL from DE....I am trying to make it shorter but will most likely lose that battle.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations, and welcome to the group. Your first trip can actually be in your driveway. That way, you can make sure all the systems work, without leaving home.

Tim


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrats and welcome!!







I agree with Tim on the driveway camping, it is a great way to get familiar with everything and check to make sure that everyhing works properly before heading out. In fact we have only driveway camped with ours up to this point, we are awaiting spring for our maiden voyage.

David.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I also strongly agree that your first two nights of camping should be in the driveway ...

1. You won't beleive how many times you run back into the house and garage for something that you relaize that you need for the trailer

2. You will suddenly realize that this or that fuse, hose, attachment may not be working right and you can easily fixit with the tools that you have at home that you probably wouldn't have bought on the road...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome!!!

The 27rsds seems to be pretty popular.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I will make sure that we spend a few nights in it before our trip to Fl. Our dealer wants us to spend the first nite on his lot so anything that is not working can be fixed right away. He is only about 5 miles from my home.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome and Congrats
I would strongly agree that you either camp in your driveway or very close to home.
You don't want your first out to be a long distance trip.
That way you make sure everything is working properly.
And you get a custom to everything with it.
We did a long trip from Pa. to Orlando Fl. last July
And ready to do it again.
Don action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TV. It is a great model.








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

I agree with the above...Driveway camp 1st, just to ensure everything is working properly. (Make sure to try everything on shore, propane and battery)

Enjoy your trip sunny

Thor


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the Ouback family! I hope you enjoy it. We also purchased this model this year and are really looking forward to camping in it. And we are also heading to Florida in late March.

Have fun. I hope the weather is good!

Bryon


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! Your trip sounds like it will be a great adventure.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, camp in the dealers lot?? That's the first time I heard that.

Tim


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Welcome to the family. Congrats on the 27rsds. action

And most important it sounds like you have a helpful and considerate dealer. Makes life a lot better.


----------



## Bigdaddy (Mar 14, 2005)

My wife and I are looking to upgrade from a tent trailer and are very interested in the Outback trailer line. We are going to the dealer to take a second look at the 27 RSDS model. I love the seperate bedroom and with 2 boys it would be a nice sanctuary. We are also very impressed with the finishing touches of the Outback. We have looked at a lot of trailers and they are by far the best.

Jen and Terry


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We still haven't gotten ours yet...but I have to park the Suburban outside because the garage is full of equipment to loaded in the camper!!! We went in to look at the 28' with the front bunkbeds but when we looked at the 27RSDS we fell in love with the floor plan. We should be getting the unit on Tuesday and have a trip planned for after Easter. We let you know how everything goes.

Gary


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Congratulations! We are still waiting for our 27RSDS to come in.







Friday, we stopped by the dealer to pick up some toilet paper and other supplies for our last trip in our pop up since it is now sold, and he told us a 27RSDS came in, and then he paused.







I had said WELL??? We nearly tackled him to the floor in hopes that it was ours but he said it had the Fawn interior. We ordered the Jasmine interior. Talk about a tease!! Well anyway, we plopped ourselves in it anyway just to imagine how wonderful it will be. I have got to say; these things smell horrible







when they first come in! We both had burning eyes and noses from all the adhesives and other things in there. We were also planning our first couple of nights staying in the TT parked in the driveway but it looks like it will spend its first days airing out. Keep us informed and let us know when you take delivery.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well it is offical...just got back from picking up our new 27RSDS.....I had to come back to work but the wife is home stocking it up. We only had to pull it about 5-6 miles to get home but are planning to take it out for a little cruise this weekend...just want to check and make sure that everything is ok before setting out on a long run.

I just wanted to thank all of the people on this site that have answered my questions.

Have a great day...

Gary


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Gary,
Congrats on the new delivery. Hope all went well. Definitely open everything up and air it out. We still get a whiff of glue when opening a closet. Have fun this weekend. No such thing as a little trip when it is in an OUTBACK.

Jared


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gary (and DW),

Congrats on the new Outback! Have a great maiden voyage this weekend. action

Mark


----------

